# how do you get queen bee



## shaunclemens (Feb 7, 2010)

im studdying royal morphs and genetics at min so im ready to breed royals next year.

i got as far as i can to get a killerbee but how do you get the queen bee i thought it would be to breed killer bee with a spider or pastel but it dont look like this would work just get more killerbees or bumbelbees.


thanks 
shaun


----------



## kingball (Jun 21, 2009)

not 100% sure but i think it killerbee x pastel


----------



## shaunclemens (Feb 7, 2010)

thanks mate thats what i thought it would be but im checking on morph calculater and its just coming up with a x like it dont know itself,

i thought it might be to do with another morph aswell


----------



## emma90 (Jan 28, 2010)

queen bee x pastel there was a vid on here from youtube and the guy had got a quenn bee it told you on that vid, heres the link YouTube - KILLER QUEEN


----------



## shaunclemens (Feb 7, 2010)

emma90 said:


> queen bee x pastel there was a vid on here from youtube and the guy had got a quenn bee it told you on that vid, heres the link YouTube - KILLER QUEEN


 you are a gem, i still dont know how to get the queen bee but ive just unlocked more possibles to my mind thanks emma your a star


----------



## emma90 (Jan 28, 2010)

your welcome.


----------



## kingball (Jun 21, 2009)

shaunclemens said:


> you are a gem, i still dont know how to get the queen bee but ive just unlocked more possibles to my mind thanks emma your a star


hmmm.


----------



## Issa (Oct 13, 2006)

Don't think its killer bee x pastel as you've already got super pastel expressed in the killer bee. Breeding another pastel to it would give you Pastels, Super pastels, Bumble bees and Killer bees. According to this website, the combo is pastel, lesser and spider. Edit - Oops link is to another forum, pm me and I'll pass it on if you like. Edited again - This link on the other hand isn't to another forum.

http://www.newenglandreptile.com/nerd/index.php/ball-pythons/queen-bee-spider-ball-python.html


----------



## shaunclemens (Feb 7, 2010)

Issa said:


> Don't think its killer bee x pastel as you've already got super pastel expressed in the killer bee. Breeding another pastel to it would give you Pastels, Super pastels, Bumble bees and Killer bees. According to this website, the combo is pastel, lesser and spider. Edit - Oops link is to another forum, pm me and I'll pass it on if you like. Edited again - This link on the other hand isn't to another forum.
> 
> NERD - New England Reptile Distributors - Spider: Queen Bee


does this meen mate that its a bumbelbee crossed with a lesser,

if so im starting to understand it a little bit now.


----------



## SNAKEWISPERA (Aug 27, 2007)

Go and open the hive


----------



## shaunclemens (Feb 7, 2010)

SNAKEWISPERA said:


> Go and open the hive


i dont understand what you mean there mate


----------



## Issa (Oct 13, 2006)

Yep, that combo would potentially get you a queen bee (assuming the reptile gods were smiling down on you and the genetics all combined). You'd also get lessers, spiders, pastels, bumblebees and normals depending on what genes carried. Someone better at maths than me can explain the percentages.


----------



## Issa (Oct 13, 2006)

SNAKEWISPERA said:


> Go and open the hive


Then run like the clappers when a load of "£$%ed off insects chase you (I've played that game before)!! :lol2::lol2:


----------



## shaunclemens (Feb 7, 2010)

Issa said:


> Yep, that combo would potentially get you a queen bee (assuming the reptile gods were smiling down on you and the genetics all combined). You'd also get lessers, spiders, pastels, bumblebees and normals depending on what genes carried. Someone better at maths than me can explain the percentages.



thanks mate i know its about a 8th id get a queen bee but i cant work the rest out.

is the killer bee as high as it goes there is that the very top of the pile


----------



## Issa (Oct 13, 2006)

In the pastel x spider combo yes. Try having a look at this game Ball python game | Pythonkings.nl The morphs are limited somewhat but you can teach yourself the basics of the genetics from it (co-dom, recessive and potential combinations etc). Mind out though, bloody addictive once you get started, although once you've managed to combine all the genes it starts to get boring.


----------



## shaunclemens (Feb 7, 2010)

Issa said:


> In the pastel x spider combo yes. Try having a look at this game Ball python game | Pythonkings.nl The morphs are limited somewhat but you can teach yourself the basics of the genetics from it (co-dom, recessive and potential combinations etc). Mind out though, bloody addictive once you get started, although once you've managed to combine all the genes it starts to get boring.


i started that the other day.

the best snakes i got so far on there are spider black-eyed leucistic and het albino spider axanthic

and my albino spiders aswell.

its a bloody tough game


----------



## Issa (Oct 13, 2006)

I've been playing a while

Best Male - male	snow blue-eyed leucistic piebald black-eyed leucistic spinner super blast	2906

Best Female - female	snow blue-eyed leucistic piebald black-eyed leucistic spinner super blast	2910


----------



## paulh (Sep 19, 2007)

Issa said:


> Yep, that combo would potentially get you a queen bee (assuming the reptile gods were smiling down on you and the genetics all combined). You'd also get lessers, spiders, pastels, bumblebees and normals depending on what genes carried. Someone better at maths than me can explain the percentages.


A queen bee has the lesser platinum mutant, the pastel mutant, and the spider mutant. To get a queen bee, mate a snake with any two of the three mutants with a snake with the third mutant. 

Results:
1/8 lesser platinum pastel spider (queen bee)
1/8 lesser platinum pastel (name???)
1/8 lesser platinum spider (name???)
1/8 lesser platinum
1/8 pastel spider (bumblebee)
1/8 pastel 
1/8 spider
1/8 normal

Edit: 1/8 = 6.25%


----------



## paulh (Sep 19, 2007)

paulh said:


> 1/8 = 6.25%


Made a mistake there. Should have used a calculator.

1/8 = 12.5%


----------



## markhill (Sep 22, 2006)

paulh said:


> A queen bee has the lesser platinum mutant, the pastel mutant, and the spider mutant. To get a queen bee, mate a snake with any two of the three mutants with a snake with the third mutant.
> 
> Results:
> 1/8 lesser platinum pastel spider (queen bee)
> ...


: victory:


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

shaunclemens said:


> does this meen mate that its a bumbelbee crossed with a lesser,
> 
> if so im starting to understand it a little bit now.


Queenbee = spider, pastel, lesser... 
so any combos with spider, pastel, and lesser genes should throw a Queen
eg:
killerbee x lesser 1:4
bumblebee x lesser 1:8
pastel lesser x spider 1:8
lesserbee x pastel 1:8... etc


----------



## shaunclemens (Feb 7, 2010)

thanks everyone you all been massive help thanks


----------



## covkev (Dec 29, 2008)

my lesser females locked with a bumble bee at the min.my fingers crossed for a queen.


----------

